
Samsung Phone Users Perturbed to Find They Can't Delete Facebook - pbhowmic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-08/samsung-phone-users-get-a-shock-they-can-t-delete-facebook
======
masonic
I've had S3, S5, S6, S7, S7 Edge, and S9+ on T-Mobile, and only the S6 had
Facebook as unremovable bloatware. Disable and Force Stop is done every
reboot.

